# Ford 5.4 Triton 3-valve catastrophic failure from a roller follower



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

PSA: if you have a Triton 5.4L, 3-valve on your F-150, Expedition or Navigator, you need to watch this video. A bad roller follower completely destroyed this engine. The warning was a constant ticking on the passenger side of the engine. The classic sewing machine sound. On this one, and apparently a lot of 3-valves, the roller follower fails on cylinder 3, causing the ticking. Left unrepaired and the whole engine can fly apart. If you have a 5.4 3-valve, do NOT ignore this sound! 

The guy who made this video knows what he's talking about.


----------

